# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SSIS help - basics

## nijojo

Hi,

Can SSIS replace all of the stored procedures I have developed. 

I have created a number of stored procedures to load, transform data from one db to another db. 

What instances should I retain my stored procedures if all of this can be replicated in SSIS functionality?

Thanks.
Nijojo

----------


## skhanal

If you are using stored procedures for ETL, then yes they can all be replaced by SSIS. 

You can maintain SSIS in any SQL instance or in file system, it does not matter.

----------


## nijojo

Hi,

Can someone please list when to use a stored procedure?

If SSIS will do the majority of the ETL process is there any need for stored procedures?

Thanks.
nijojo.

----------


## rmiao

You need sp for other things than etl.

----------

